# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Verstijfde achillespezen en kuitspieren

## talitha1986

Dag allemaal,

Ongeveer een jaar geleden ben ik van de trap gevallen, ik heb met beide voeten de klap opgevangen en sindsdien heb ik last van verstijfde achillespezen en kuiten. Omdat ik hierdoor niet stabiel stond ben ik daarna nog 4 keer van de trap gevallen. Toen het net gebeurd was had ik meteen ontzettend veel pijn in beide voeten, er zijn rontgenfoto's gemaakt maar daar was niets op te zien. Nu een jaar later, kan ik alleen nog maar op mn tenen lopen en kan ik geen platte schoenen meer aan. Ook heb ik een constant zeurende pijn in mijn beide hakken. Ik werd doorverwijzen naar een praktijk voor podotherapie en kreeg daar zooltjes met anderhalve cm verhoging aangemeten op de hak en het advies om schoenen met een hak van 3 a 4 cm te dragen. Dit heb ik sindsdien gedaan, maar op het moment dat ik mijn schoenen uitdoe, staat de achillespees en kuitspier meteen weer strak en moet ik op mn tenen lopen omdat het voelt alsof de pees gaat afscheuren. Nou heb ik volgende week een controleafspraak bij de podoloog en ik ben dus niet tevreden met het resultaat. Hebben jullie tips? Weten jullie van andere behandelmethodes? 

Groeten,

----------


## peteroomens

Hallo Talitha,

In de achillespees komen drie spieren bij elkaar (triceps surae) bestaande uit de m.gastrocnemius (twee spierbuiken) en m.soleus (één spierbuik). De eerste twee hechten aan achterzijde been boven de knie. Waarschijnlijk zijn die twee tijdens de val bij het afzetten getraumatiseerd geraakt. Bij vrouwen die langdurig op hoge hakken lopen 'verkorten' de kuitspieren. Door hoge hakken te adviseren kom je echter in een vicieuze cirkel. Wanneer onderzoek verder geen andere defecten aantoont, lijkt fysiotherapie mij het meest voor de hand liggen. Verder meld je pijn in de hakken. Gezien het trauma denk je dan aan een hielspoor. Dit komt echter zelden tweezijdig voor. Dus vermoedelijk staan ook de spieren aan de onderzijde van de voet, die aan de hak aanhechten, teveel onder spanning. Ook hier fysiotherapie. Overleg met hem/haar de podotherapie en loop eventueel tijdelijk op neutrale, sterk schokdempende inlegzooltjes.
Sterkte, Peter

----------


## talitha1986

Volgens de podotherapeut is het geen hielspoor, maar ik heb hier mijn twijfels bij. Ze heeft schoenen met een verhoging geadviseerd op een tijd de spanning eraf te houden in de hoop dat de pijn minder zou worden. Maar dat had inderdaad een averechts effect. 
Ik heb op internet het één en ander gelezen over hielspoor en achillespeesblessures en kom hier regelmatig tegen dat dit met gips behandeld wordt. Is dit inderdaad aan te raden? Wat is jouw mening daarover?

----------


## peteroomens

Gips betekent het handhaven van de huidige situatie. Geleidelijke rek onder begeleiding van een fysiotherapeut, massage en zeker niet te hoge hakken lijken me meer voor de hand liggend. Overleg met een fysiotherapeut hierover kan in ieder geval geen kwaad.
Sterkte, Peter

----------


## talitha1986

Vanmiddag op controle geweest bij de podotherapie. Zij heeft een brief aan de huisarts geschreven met hierin het verzoek tot doorverwijzing naar de orthopeed. Ze denkt zelf dat de orthopeed toch gaat gipsen in spitsstand en daarna steeds een stukje verder rekken en weer ingipsen. 
Ik zie wel wat er uit het consult bij de orthopeed komt, in elk geval bedankt voor het advies.

----------


## peteroomens

Graag gedaan, sterkte en succes.
Groet, Peter

----------

